# Hello - Newbie into Woodworking .... & heartache of course!



## sotoremodelers (Dec 28, 2008)

welcome to the board.... chicago electrician here at your service.

______________________
David
www.sotoremodelers.com
www.soto-electric.com
www.sotoexteriors.homestead.com


----------



## GSaunders02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Your project looks great so far!! :thumbup:


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## DearDesigner (May 23, 2010)

*To SandyK*

Sandy, Your job is terrific! 
I write a design column in the Las Vegas Review Journal. Is it possible to get permission (and a larger jpg) of your before and after door? 

I am writing my next column on painting wood moldings. 

thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice job...from what I can see. Would love to see larger photos with more details.


----------



## SandyK (Dec 31, 2008)

DearDesigner said:


> Sandy, Your job is terrific!
> I write a design column in the Las Vegas Review Journal. Is it possible to get permission (and a larger jpg) of your before and after door?
> 
> I am writing my next column on painting wood moldings.
> ...


Oh my, I would be tickled pink - only if you send me a copy of when it comes out.

I can send by email.

Here are a couple more of the columns (they were just plain boxed drywall) in the dining/family room.




























As you can see, we got rid of all the brown molding, added crown and trim around the columns, painted the six panel doors and added the built up detail trim above the door.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Amazing what a little trim does to change the appearance! Very nice.

Did you get your laundry room project done as well?


----------

